# New to forum sorta



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome back. I have been keeping bees since 1965 off and on, i have found that when you think you have the girls figured out you suddenly find out you don't. I have so far lost 18 out of 50 hives and still can't figure out what went wrong on all of them? I guess if we knew all the answers it wouldn't be fun any more, but it can take alot of fun out of it also. Good luck and hang in there. Jack


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Glad you're here. Sometimes there's more questions than answers but that's how we all learn. Welcome aboard!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum..the only thing you need to really know, is that nobody knows everything... But we do get lucky once in a while.....


----------



## hattie (Aug 5, 2009)

*I am new here also*

Hi all! I'm in West Tennessee, and got the idea to get bees when I read that they were dying off. I read some and thought if something happened, then at least I would have some bees in some kind of emergency. So I contacted a beekeeper and bought a hive with bees already in it from him. (I live in the city and have a tall privacy fence and a deck that my hives sit on at the back of the property)

Anyway that was 2 years ago, and my hive has split and I've ordered more new bees, Russians, which I read were varroa resistant. My originals were part Russian, and wintered really good. I'm expanding my hives and learning as much as I can. And I worry over my bee gals all the time. They are always changing the status quo.


----------

